# Script automator pour carnet d'adresses



## nancyarchi (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement dans mon carnet d'adresses des tas de contacts dont je voudrais modifier le code postal, la ville et le pays.
J'ai cherché en vain comment faire un script automator...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?
Pour info, ma premiere piste est rechercher tout les contacts dont la ville/le pays/le code postal n'est pas XXX.
Mais après, je trouve pas le moyen de faire "modifier en XXX"

Merci d'avance


----------



## CathyGYM (2 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi ne fais tu pas un applescript, il me semble que c'est un peu plus puissant qu'Automator ?...


----------



## nancyarchi (2 Mai 2011)

et bien le problème c'est que je suis pas assez calé pour faire ça 
l'interface graphique de automator m'a séduit, mais en code j'y connais absolument rien...

une petite idée?


----------



## CathyGYM (2 Mai 2011)

Je regarde ce que je peux faire pour toi, mais je n'ai pas mon mac à portée de main pour tester... Si personne ne t'a dépanné d'ici là, je devrais pouvoir t'aider mercredi soir... En attendant, regarde sur google, je crois qu'à un moment donné, j'y avais trouvé mon bonheur pour faire un script sur "Adress book", mais je n'utilisais pas les champs "code postal"... 
Bon courage


----------



## nancyarchi (2 Mai 2011)

ah ca c'est cool
demain je surcharge les serveurs google pour tenter de trouver une réponse 
bonne soirée et merci encore


----------

